# JSR 168, Jakarta Taglibs



## thinwath (31. Oktober 2008)

Hiho,

ich arbeite mich gerade in Portlets ein und habe irgendwie ein seltsames Problem, Struktur:
Pluto-1.1.6 bundled mit Tomcat (zu dev zwecken)
Pluto habe ich in mein Eclipse per Pluto Plugin eingebunden

Problem:

Meine Portlets rendern die jakarta Taglibs nicht. Ich habe jstl.jar und standard.jar in mein "WEB-INF/lib" Ordner gepackt, kein Ergebnis. Ich habe die entsprechenden Taglibs auch mal in den Server Ordner ("commons/lib/") gepackt, kein Erfolg.

Ich bekomme vom Eclipse keinen Fehler beim build und auch in der Tomcat Konsole nix.

€dit: Omg, falsches Forum, wäre ein Mod so nett und könnte verschieben?

Beispiel

```
<c:forEach items="${list }" var="elem">

	${elem}
</c:forEach>
```
gibt nur:

```
${elem}
```

Itererie ich die Liste per Scriptlet, geht alles normal. Daran kann es also nicht liegen. Bin gerade etwas verzweifelt und sehe evtl den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.

Vielleicht schubst mich einer in die richtige Richtung? 

Danke Euch.


----------

